# repainting car



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...ng+clear+coat+from+automotive+paint&FORM=VDRE


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Have you heard of the $50 dollar paint job? I was considering this for one of my cars.

http://www.rickwrench.com/index79master.htm?http://www.rickwrench.com/50dollarpaint.html


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

r0ckstarr said:


> Have you heard of the $50 dollar paint job? I was considering this for one of my cars.
> 
> http://www.rickwrench.com/index79master.htm?http://www.rickwrench.com/50dollarpaint.html


Well, though it's a brilliant ******* idea, considering how mu ch labor was put into this... Ain't no 50 buck job. Btw, Rustoleum WILL peel off. I know. I used it before on cars. 

MAACO repainted my wife's LeBaron, but back in time, for $400 grant total.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

A friend painted his old Volkswagen (many, many years ago) with a roller with a nylon stocking over it. Looked REAL GOOD..from far away.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Looked good from my house.
If that car is still running great then a simple Maco paint job is the way to go.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

polarzak said:


> a friend painted his old volkswagen (many, many years ago) with a roller with a nylon stocking over it. Looked real good..from far away.


lol!!!!!!!


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Painting a car is $$$$$$. Even cheap, its $. Then, itl last 3-5 yrs or so.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Thinned paint and a few coats applied with a sponge roller.


----------



## pl28 (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies everyone, I know maaco charges about 330 at my local one. So that's more than what budget for ( under 150) But I don't plan on keep the car for longer than 2-3 years. The roof is really nasty with all the old clear coat flaking. So I'm hoping there's a way to get some of the dark green color back. The car was a hand me down from family but they didn't took much care of it as for exterior .


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

ukrkoz said:


> Well, though it's a brilliant ******* idea, considering how mu ch labor was put into this... Ain't no 50 buck job. Btw, Rustoleum WILL peel off. I know. I used it before on cars.
> 
> MAACO repainted my wife's LeBaron, but back in time, for $400 grant total.


He's got a 3 year update posted, and besides the rock chips, it still looks great.
http://www.rickwrench.com/50dollarpaint-3years.html

I've seen the work that MAACO does around here, and IMO it's just not worth it.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

There's really no way to get a car painted for $150, short of rattle canning it. You can't even get good paint for that, let alone a sprayer and compressor and all the materials if you want to DIY. Sounds like you should save the rest of the $330 and have Maaco do it. They're not too bad, if you're not entering any car shows.


----------

